# The Cold War



## Thalias (Nov 30, 2002)

This is the first campaign that I have run, ever.  I'm going into my third session and I am looking for ideas on how to advance both time and the storyline.  Right now it is a 5th level party and they are in the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting.  My favorite place.  I have them set about one year before the time of troubles.  They started in Tantras and are now on their way to Zhentil Keep.  I have set it so that the two cities are on the brink of war.  The heros themselves are working for Tantras.  On their way to Zhentil Keep they were confronted by three Zhentarim.  I intended for them to fight.  But instead they decided to surrender.  I need to come up with a way for them to escape as well as introduce a new character.  And I want to have some more than just they meet the new guy in the tavern.  So if anyone can give me any tips and on where to go.  Or even just general story telling type things, such as character development, acting out NPCs this advice would be greatly appreciated.

P.S.  Oh and this campaign has started to involve gods.  Right now they just had a dream of Bane.  But I don't want to start giving out experience for meeting with gods yet since there is massive experience for such things.  And the reason I have it named the cold war is because(warning corny line) because I'm planning for a war to happen in the winter.

Thanks a lot to anyone who can help me.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 1, 2002)

system prob, short answers only get through, 50 char or less


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 1, 2002)

Have the "new character" be another prisoner.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 1, 2002)

new character shows up to set a friend free, the PC's join in


----------



## Thalias (Dec 1, 2002)

Well I am thinking right now to save them in a battle in Myth Drannor.


----------

